# First DSLR



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

Need a quick answer on this ideally. A relative works for Canon and I have the opportunity to use thier discount. I'm after my dirst DSLR, I've already decided I don't want a bridge, so which would be the best from this line up?

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/beginners/index.aspx


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

700d


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

another for the 700d here. i bought the 650d after waiting ages for its release. as soon as i got it, they brought out the 700d. have no idea why, but theres hardly any difference!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get the best money can buy, just incase your relative moves on.
With today's technology a beginner can use an advanced camera, an expert won't be happy with the most basic model.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've spent the evening doing the research and it will either be the 700D or 100D dependant on how much of a discount I can swidnle!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've just ordered a 700d and I'm patiently awaiting delivery.
Got the camera, 18-55 STM and a 55-250 IS II with a cleaning kit for £550 which was by far the best price I could find.
Hope you get a good deal!


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

You can't go wrong with any of the Canon range. Just invest in lenses (glass) a mid range camera with pro glass will perform better than a Pro camera with cheap glass. 

Enjoy👍


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> I've just ordered a 700d and I'm patiently awaiting delivery.
> Got the camera, 18-55 STM and a 55-250 IS II with a cleaning kit for £550 which was by far the best price I could find.
> Hope you get a good deal!


Where did you get it for that price? After a canon myself


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> You can't go wrong with any of the Canon range. Just invest in lenses (glass) a mid range camera with pro glass will perform better than a Pro camera with cheap glass.
> 
> Enjoy&#55357;&#56397;


Sound advice, also take a look on the Talk Photography forum for any camera related info. Seems to be a few Nikon users going over to Canon but both are excellent.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

The best way to learn is to get out and use it or join a club if that's your thing.


----------

